# pics on profile?



## cb76er (Oct 14, 2006)

how do you get pictures on your'e profile ? i took two of them and neither one showed up. any info would be helpfull. thank you C.B.


----------



## bearswede (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey Craig...

  Go to "My Setup"... Scroll down to "Set up profile photo"... Then upload your photo...

  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

I think Roger disabled that feature to save space on the site. Only the old crusties were grand fathered in.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Roger (Oct 14, 2006)

You should be able to post a picture of yourself in your profile and I think it's a good idea to do so. Warren it was avatars I disabled because they would come up on every post unlike profile pictures, _old crusties_ like me can put up pictures taken when they were younger if they like []

*Craig* maybe your picture is bigger than 290 x 290 pixels of bigger than 50kb which are the limits. If you are still having a problem email the picture to me and I will try to put it up for you.[/align]


----------



## capsoda (Oct 14, 2006)

Well then maybe I will put up a pic of myself. That could frighten some people but oh well. Thanks for strightening that out Roger.


----------



## cb76er (Oct 15, 2006)

thank all you guy's for helping me out!


----------

